

EA rečeases webkit-based code including EASTL - Keyframe
http://gpl.ea.com/skate3.html

======
barrybe
I think there might be stuff missing. I tried searching for everything
mentioned in this paper:

[http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2007/n227...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2007/n2271.html)

and these things seem to be missing:

priority_queue, rand, deque, numeric, stack

But most of the fundamentals seem to be there, so it looks like it's still a
useful chunk of code. My guess is that they deleted anything that EAWekKit
didn't need.

~~~
Keyframe
TBH that was published 3 years ago, probably something changed from then.

~~~
barrybe
Excellent find none the less. How did you find this?

I hosted the files in a Github project so that other people could find it in a
nice convenient way. As far as I can tell, this is allowed by their license
terms.

<http://github.com/paulhodge/EASTL>

Keyframe, Let me know if you want a shoutout, I can add your name to the
README.

~~~
Keyframe
I was alerted via twitter by other gamedevs... no shoutout! Really nice of you
to setup EASTL like that, I'll alert others.

------
Keyframe
Here is the license for EASTL - <http://pastebin.com/yNaqw27h>

Looks like BSD.

------
malkia
Just saw that on TCE. Downloading now to check-it out.

